# Hey guys new look!



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I just gave my account a new look with a new custom made avatar and custom made signature(all done by me with photoshop) Im good in photoshop and I can do some other signatures for people on request.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you, I try me best, but I also try not to get too much into it and spend 3 months on it perfecting every single pixel.


----------

